# Timeshare Thursday!  Episode 1, 6/23 at 1:30pm eastern!



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2022)

been tinkering around with this for awahile, and while im sure this first attempt will be rudimentary and no doubt require endless improvements....who wants to join me on a zoom presentation tomorrow for Timeshare Thursdays!

Ill basically cover a few of the emails we'd gotten in the past week or so, as well as the hot topics on the forums...and perhaps take in a few questions from the audience if anyone actually logs in to participate!  I dont see these being longer than a few minutes, as the goal is to make them informative videos for youtube so to keep them under the 15-20min mark would be ideal!

I plan on doing these regularly and its my hope the production value will continue to improve as this is just something im doing myself as kind of a fun way to interact with owners!

here is the link:


Topic: Timeshare Thursday 6/23/22
Time: Jun 23, 2022 01:30 PM Eastern Time (US and Canada)

Join Zoom Meeting




__





						Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting
					

Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...




					us02web.zoom.us
				




Meeting ID: 864 7240 5425
Passcode: tugrocks


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2022)

I will try to be on.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2022)

ill also publish the video on youtube as well for those who cant join live.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2022)

I should be able to make it!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 22, 2022)

I  will try to zoom in at 1:30PM.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 22, 2022)

Thanks, Brian.  I added this to my calendar but may not make it.  Tee time is at 7:10am Pacific time and we usually finish in under 3 hours.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Thanks, Brian.  I added this to my calendar but may not make it.  Tee time is at 7:10am Pacific time and we usually finish in under 3 hours.


Isn't Tea Time usually in the afternoon


----------



## silentg (Jun 22, 2022)

I’ll try , good idea Brian!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2022)

Giving this a bump...


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Thanks, Brian.  I added this to my calendar but may not make it.  Tee time is at 7:10am Pacific time and we usually finish in under 3 hours.


does bring up a good point!  might do these later in the day to allow for more left coasters to participate!

that said, i expect far more folks to watch the recording than attend live anyway.

its my hope that the format is me covering one or two topics (for instance this week covers abound, the survey, and a user who wants help selling a vacation village resort)...and then switch to a more Q&A interactive model assuming anyone is online to participate!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2022)

thanks for those of you who attended!  ill be sure to announce it in more media formats (newsletter etc) as we continue this every thursday!

ill have the video uploaded to youtube here shortly (after i trim off some of the chat) so everyone can view and offer their own feedback!

im always willing to take constructive criticism, and if you are involved in media presentations such as this ill welcome any suggestions you have to give to make this a better experience for owners each week!  ive also begun exploring other options outside of zoom to perhaps host these if they work out better for interactivity!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2022)

ha, will say that for future episodes im going to have to sit down as I clearly tend to rock back and forth the entire time standing up!


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 23, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> ha, will say that for future episodes im going to have to sit down as I clearly tend to rock back and forth the entire time standing up!


I thought you were on a surf board.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2022)

yea, i switched to a standing desk last year and love it!  but it is 100% not conducive to hosting a zoom presentation!

will improve on that for episode 2!


----------



## silentg (Jun 23, 2022)

Sorry, I missed it, was working on a possible sale of one of my timeshares, lost track of time.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2022)

its ok, it was fun and we will continue to do it on thursdays!

video still "processing"!


----------



## silentg (Jun 23, 2022)

Will it be same time every Thursday?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2022)

depends on the participation level, i did not take into account that 1pm is 9am on the left coast....so i may bump it back some!

or i may even do it later in the evening, although im limited there to after i get the kids to bed...unless everyone wants to see me covered in two toddlers that dont listen or respect personal boundaries while daddy tries to work!  =)


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 23, 2022)

This time turned out ok for me over summer.  We played our 18 holes in 2 hours 20 minutes. I got home and started on my early lunch before realizing that I was still in time for this.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 23, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> depends on the participation level, i did not take into account that 1pm is 9am on the left coast....so i may bump it back some!
> 
> or i may even do it later in the evening, although im limited there to after i get the kids to bed...unless everyone wants to see me covered in two toddlers that dont listen or respect personal boundaries while daddy tries to work!  =)


1 pm Eastern time is 10 am Pacific time... but who is counting.


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> depends on the participation level, i did not take into account that 1pm is 9am on the left coast....so i may bump it back some!
> 
> or i may even do it later in the evening, although im limited there to after i get the kids to bed...unless everyone wants to see me covered in two toddlers that dont listen or respect personal boundaries while daddy tries to work!  =)



A little later would be great, it was 7:30am here in Hawaii. Since I Retired, I'm not used to being up that early.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2022)

daylight savings gets me every time!



VacationForever said:


> 1 pm Eastern time is 10 am Pacific time... but who is counting.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 23, 2022)

I didn't see this until just now.  I was with our grandbabies yesterday.  Will try to remember next week.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2022)

ok, youtube says its finished processing, for whatever reason the video is not HD despite it saying it would record it in HD....also work on this for next week!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> ok, youtube says its finished processing, for whatever reason the video is not HD despite it saying it would record it in HD....also work on this for next week!


It looks the same as it looked during the live Zoom call. Perhaps the camera was only capturing in 720p? YouTube may also still be processing the HD version which takes a lot longer?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2022)

I watched the raw video saved on the PC and it looks the same as well, it spurned me to go in and verify the "hd" option was checked within zoom for the camera etc...and the "preview" window within zoom looks crisp an clear.

some other suggestions for options to host stuff like this have come up and ill try some of them out perhaps before the next episode...im not at all happy with that grainy look for sure!

not that folks need to see my face in all its HD glory, but id like the videos to look at least somewhat presentable and not like they were filmed using a flip phone!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 24, 2022)

ok. believe the poor resolution is likely due to my "shifting" so much, and should be addressed as ill be seated for future videos!

learning experience for all!


----------

